# Schlauchboot reparieren



## Silvio.i (3. Juni 2018)

Mal eine Frage an die Fangemeinde.
Bei mir am Schlauchboot hat sich der Gummi von der Spiegelunterseite gelöst.
Kennt einer das Problem?
Kann mir jemand einen Kleber empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## Gast (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Hi,
Frank kann dir da sicher weiterhelfen.
https://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/site/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Moin Silvio, ich hatte den Schaden noch nicht,  aber mir wurde egal von welcher Seite immer der Holländer empfohlen. Das ist seine Seite, du bekommst dort Infos und auch entsprechendes Reparaturmaterial.

https://www.schlauchbootreparatur.de/site/

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## fishing_va (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Mein Vater würde sich da direkt mit Sekundenkleber und Panzerband ran machen  Aber ich glaube Sekundenkleber als Industrieklebstoff mit Granulat wäre nciht verkehrt. Gibt es bei amazon


----------



## Heidechopper (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Ich kann da Testudo nur beipflichten. Als ich noch ein Schlauchboot (Zephyr 330) besaß, habe ich das Reparaturmaterial auch da geordert. 
Wichtig ist, das Du weißt, aus welchem Material dein Boot besteht.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Silvio.i (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Hat alles geklappt!
 Danke für die Tipps.
 Echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Bei mir hat sich  am Zeepter 270 der Unterboden und die Spiegelverklebung gelöst.Ich habe bei 1.2.3 einen  Reperaturkit für LKW Plane bestellt, darin enthalte 2qm LKW Plane (absolut reissfest und dasselbe Material wie mein Boot) dazu gab es noch 1 Liter Industriekleber (Sabacontact 70T)und mein Schlauchi hält und hält trotz schwerer Batterie und Haufen Gerödel.Das ganze kostete 29 €.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Schön wenn man Geld sparen kann - aber man muß wissen aus welchem Material das Boot gefertigt ist.... und nicht zuletzt auch wissen was man tut! :m


----------



## fischfaenger61 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Da hast Du 100% Recht.Meines ist aus PVC,wie viele andere auch, aber wer sich an eine Reperatur rantraut sollte das sicher wissen.Natürlich weiss er dann auch, dass man das Material vorher reinigen muss (Spiritus geht Klasse) usw. - ich wollte aber kein Handbuch dazu schreiben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

N Handbuch zu schreiben wär auch zuviel des Guten.... mal abgesehen davon, dass viele Handbücher nur überflogen statt gelesen (und beachtet) werden.

Nur so ist es zu erklären warum man so oft auf Schlauchis trifft, wo mit Sikaflex /Pantera /5 Minuten-Epoxi etc schlimmster Pfusch betrieben wurde.... |uhoh:

Mein nächster Blick geht dann meist auf die Größe des Aussenborders und mein Kopfkino läuft #d


----------



## Matze 28 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Moinsen, ich habe bei meinem zeepter 330 , 
Auch das Problem das sich links und rechts 
Die gummi Lappen vom Heckspiegel auf dem Schlauch
Lösen. Nun ist ja die frage, kann ich da den gleichen 
Kleber nehmen wie von fischfänger beschrieben?  
Da ich ja 2 unterschiedliche materiellen zusammen kleben muß? 
Gruß matze


----------



## Wollebre (6. August 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Bin selbst kein Schlauchbootfahrer, aber mein Schwager hat sein großes Zodiac mit dem Kleber lt. Anhang geflickt.
Setz dich mal mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung.

Good Luck


----------



## Matze 28 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Na das sieht sehr gut aus. Danke


----------



## sprogoe (7. August 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot reparieren*

Das sieht aber so aus, als wäre der Kleber für PVC-Boote.
Bei einem Hypalonboot braucht man aber einen Zweikomponentenkleber und die passenden Flicken.
Das bekommt man alles bei "Schlauchbootreparatur.de", allerdings ist die Website wegen Betriebsurlaub derzeit nicht online.
Ich habe da auch schon bestellt und dieverse Schlauchboote geklebt, wird absolut perfekt. Ich würde die mal kontaktieren, da sie auch Boote reparieren und durch ihr Fachwissen weiterhelfen können.



Gruß Siggi


----------



## rule270 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hy
Ich habe schon Jahre ein Schlauchboot gefahren und auch repariert .
Der beste Kleber ist ein 2 K Kleber für Hypalon.
Hier bei uns gibt es eine Firma die Reparaturen auführt. Beverungen OT Haarbrück.
Ferner gibt es in Escherhausen die Firma DSB
*Survitec DSB Deutsche Schlauchboot GmbH aus Eschershausen.*
*Dort kann man auch den passenden Kleber und Material bekommen.*
*Untergrund mit Aceton reinigen, ablüften lassen und unbedingt die Klebeflächen anschleifen. Den angemischten Kleber dünn auf beide Teile auf die  alte Fläche und den Flicken aufbringen und gut ablüften lassen. Das Reparaturmaterial muss unter Druck angerollt oder mit Hammer angeklopft werden. Nach 24 Std ist der Kleber extrem fest . Er lässt sich nur noch mit Hitze oder einem Heizföhn entfernen*

*MfG*
*Rudi*


----------



## WalKo (26. November 2018)

Mit Abstand das schlimsten ist den alten Kleber zu entfernen.
Geht nur mechanisch z.B mit gutem Schmirgelpapier. 
Ein günstiges Bauhaus Schmirgelpaier hatte bei mir da komplett versagt. 
Man war das eine Quälerei. 
Ich hatte den Kleber vom Holländer aber der von Adeco bei ebay soll auch gut sein, wird angeblich auch von den Schlauchbootherstelern teilweise benutzt.
Das Problem ist ja nicht der Kleber selber, sondern der Weichmacher der aus dem PVC in den Kleber wandert und dan die Klebenaht aufgeht.
Deswegen muss auch der alte Kleber restlos entfernt werden, wenn es nach dem neu verkleben zuverläsig länger halten soll.


----------



## Heidechopper (26. November 2018)

Da muss für jeden Kunststoff auch der passende Kleber eingesetzt werden: bei Hypalon handelt es sich um einen Kontaktkleber à la Pattex alter Schule. Bei PVC handelt es sich meist um ein Tetrahydrofuran-Gel. Dabei hat lediglich das Furan die klebende Wirkung, indem es das PVC aufquellen lässt und anlöst, um es dann beim Verdunsten zu verschweißen.


----------



## Pixelschreck (10. Januar 2019)

Moin!
Ich habe ein Dunlop Boot aus Hypalon / Alu repariert (siehe Schlauboot-Trööt). Es gibt von Helaplast 2 Kleber: einen für Hypalon auf Latexbasis und einen für Hypalon + PVC auf PVCbasis. Wichtig ist das beide Kleber mit Vernetzer verarbeitet werden. Für Verbindungen Hypalon / Hypalon empfiehlt sich der Kleber auf Latexbasis. Dieser Kleber wird mehrschichtig aufgebracht , trocknen lasen und die letzte Schicht sollte lediglich klebe frei trocknen. Die Teile unter Druck (Gummihammer) pass genau fügen. Der PVC - Kleber wird ähnlich verarbeitet nur das die letzte Schicht durchtrocknen kann und am besten dann mit einem Fön bei 70°C - 80°C zusammen gefügt wird , auch wieder unter Druck. Bei allen Klebungen das Hypalon bis auf das Gewebe anschleifen, Gegenseite ebenfalls. Beide Kleber haften einwandfrei und sind dicht. Der Kleber auf Latex -Basis (Hypalon ) ist etwas flexibler , der andere Kleber lässt sich besser an komplizierten Stellen verwenden (Bootshaut/ Spiegel z.B.) hier ist die "heiße" Verarbeitung von Vorteil. Der Vernetzer (2-K) bewirkt ein gleichmäßiges Aushärten des Klebers was wichtig ist. Oberflächliche Schäden die noch dicht sind ( z.B. Scheuerstellen) kann man, nach anschleifen,  mit Sikaflex etwas aufarbeiten. Wenn der Blubbertest ,mit Seifenblasenwasser, noch hartnäckige Microlöchlein entlarvt  gibt gibt es noch Latexmilch, die man in die Kammern kippt. Das Boot muss dann aber nach allen Seiten gedreht und gewendet werden um alle Stellen zu erreichen.

... und immer ne handvoll Luft in der Kammer... oder wie auch immer 

Ps: Klebestellen reinigen mit Aceton oder dem Helaplast-Reiniger. Schlauchboot reinigen: mit Natronlauge waschen und hinterher Autowachs drauf.


----------



## Metermicha (24. Mai 2020)

Servus moin und guten Abend  
Ich kling mich mal ein! Auch wenn der Post älter ist. Find die Beiträge super und ebenso die Art der Kommunikation sehr angenehm! Top ...
Habe das selbe Problem und werd mich mal schlau machen ^^


----------



## lsski (22. Juli 2020)

Wichtig ist !!! das der Kleber auf beiden Klebestelln aufgetragen ist und vollständig angetrocknet wurde um dann die Teile für immer zu verbinden !


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde.. Interessantes Thema und was für alle sehr nützlich sein kann / ist. Kurze Frage allgemein. Hat jemand schonmal Erfahrung gemacht mit dem "stormsure"? Da gibt es einige interessante reparaturlinks im Netz zu und selbst habe ich mir es mal geholt um die alten nähte meiner alten wathose nachzuziehen und abzudichten. Ich denke als Reparatur insgesamt geeignet. Was mich aber interessieren würde wäre eine langzeitmeinung bei Reparaturarbeiten an Schlauchbooten die auch mit Motor betrieben werden. Habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Verbindung des heck Spiegels bei mir, wo der gummi vom Brett zum Schlauch bis zur Hälfte gerissen ist. Dahingehend überlege ich dies damit instand zu setzen. Also wer langzeiterfahrungen mit den genannten kleber hat wäre ich mal interessiert. LG kleinerkarpfen


----------



## gründler (30. Juli 2020)

Moin

Da wo es geht, sollten die Klebestellen auch immer unter Druck geklebt werden, zb. mit Brettchen und Schraubzwingen.

lg


----------



## carp-freak (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
Habe ein 3m Zeepter mit dem üblichen Heckspiegelproblem... Möchte den Heckspiegel komplett entfernen und neu aufbauen.
Leider hat der Vorbesitzer schon ein wenig mit Sikaflex gearbeitet und ein leichtes Herauslösen ist damit nicht mehr gegeben... Gibt's da einen Trick oder muss ich da mit der Klinge ran?
Schleifpapier für die Kleberreste ist vorhanden.
Gruß Jonathan


----------



## ragbar (24. Februar 2021)

Cuttermesser raus und Sika auftrennen/wegschneiden.

Heißluftfön hernehmen und mit Spachtel mit Bedacht Spiegel rauslösen.

Alles gut trocknen lassen, am besten auf höhere Temperaturen warten dafür.

Nach einigen Wochen :

Gescheiten 2k PVC-Kleber hernehmen und alles neu kleben. Wo möglich,mit Brettern und Zwingen arbeiten.


----------



## carp-freak (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 
Danke schon mal für deine Antwort 
Hatte zwischenzeitlich mal bei Bengar angefragt... Hier ist gerade mein Modell auf dem Beispielfoto erkennbar gewesen.
Den Kleber werde ich dann wohl von da beziehen.
Gruß Jonathan


----------



## carp-freak (7. März 2021)

Moin,
Habe heute mit der Reparatur begonnen. Die Arbeit mit dem Heißluftfön gestaltet sich einfacher als erwartet, allerdings darf das Ganze wirklich nicht zu heiß werden und der Fön muss ständig in Bewegung bleiben.
Fängt ein Bereich an zu dampfen, lieber nicht weiter erhitzen... 
Der Spiegel ist mittlerweile komplett ausgebaut und zerlegt.
Das Holz ist an einigen Stellen leider noch feucht vom eingeschlossenen Wasser der undichten Stelle und daher leicht aufgequollen.
Beim folgenden Erhitzen und Entfernen der Kleberreste habe ich dann zwangsläufig auch die Naht der Hauptkammer erhitzt... Hier kann ich empfehlen dies nicht im aufgeblasenen Zustand, auf der Kammer sitzend zu tun__

Zeitaufwand bisher ca. 2h. 

Nächster Schritt ist das Vollständige Entfernen der Kleberreste (Das Sika hat sich übrigens wirklich gut wegschneiden lassen).
Der Spiegel selbst wird durchgetrocknet, geschliffen und versiegelt.
Bin gespannt, wie das mit dem Verkleben klappt... Kleber habe ich jetzt von Bengar geordert - > 2 Dosen reichen hoffentlich 
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden 

Gruß Jonathan


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (7. März 2021)

Moin,

ich habe heute festgestellt, dass mein Heckspiegel total durchgegammelt ist.  Wollte mir gerade einen nagelneuen Yamaha 20ps bestellen. Hab schon die diesjährige Saison abgehakt! Nun habe ich wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung, den Spiegel vielleicht selbst auszutauschen! Hat jemand noch Tipps, wie man den alten Heckspiegel am Besten rausbekommt? Jonathan: Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden! Wenn Du noch Tipps hast, bin ich absolut dankbar!

Beste Grüße

Mathias


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (7. März 2021)

Moin nochmal,

habt Ihr nur den Spiegel entfernt (also aus der Kunststoffführungsschiene) oder auch die komplette Führungsschiene (Heckspiegelhalterung) entfernt? Dazu müsste man ja auch einige Nähte öffnen! Im Netz findet man dazu einige Videos (ich glaub spanisch) auf denen auch die Führungsschienen erneuert werden.

Beste Grüße

Mathias


----------



## carp-freak (8. März 2021)

Hallo Matthias, 
Das mit dem durchgemodderten Spiegeln kommt wohl öfter vor... Gerade nicht gut verbaute Lenzventile sind da wohl die Ursache.
Bei mir hatte sich nicht nur der Spiegel aus der Führung gelöst, sondern auch die Führungsschiene selbst - > ein erheblicher Mehraufwand, der dir wohl erspart bleibt. 
Am We geht's weiter**

Gruß Jonathan


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (18. März 2021)

Moin Jonathan,

leider musste ich erkennen, dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt. Ich wollte auch nicht einen neuen 20ps - Motor an den Spiegel hängen und dann immer mit einem schlechten Gefühl unterwegs sein. Habe mir deshalb zum neuen Motor auch ein neues Boot gegönnt! Talamex HDX 400! I freu mi so! Dir noch viel Erfolg bei Deiner Reparatur. 

Grüße Mathias


----------



## carp-freak (20. März 2021)

Hallo Matthias, 
Darf ich fragen, woran es bei dir genau gescheitert ist?
Klar ist das Ganze ein Zeitfresser... Die Kosten sind allerdings sehr überschaubar und ein repariertes Boot sollte eigentlich doch auch Lohn genug sein!? 
Bei meinem Boot ist der Spiegel mittlerweile trocken und verschliffen. 
Als Nächstes folgt eine Beschichtung mit Epoxy.
Gruß Jonathan


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (24. März 2021)

Moin Jonathan,

ich habe mit den entsprechenden Firmen gesprochen. Die haben mir davon abgeraten und führen selber diese Reparaturen nicht mehr durch. Lohnt sich bei den Chinabooten wohl nicht mehr. Die Führungsschienen gibt es dafür auch nicht mehr. Bieten beide "bekannten" Firmen (Bootsreparatur...) nicht mehr an! Hab dann auch das Vertrauen in das Boot verloren. Wollte damit auf die Ostsee. Freue mich jetzt riesig auf mein Talamex. Nur der Steuerstand fehlt noch. Die sind momentan vergriffen oder total überteuert!
Wo wirst Du mit Deinem Boot fahren? Ich bin meistens auf der Weser/Hunte unterwegs.

Beste Grüße

Mathias


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (24. März 2021)

Moin Jonathan,

übrigens, allein das Material (Marine- Siebdruckplatten) für den Spiegel kostet ca. 300 Euro! Die Dicke bekommst man aber nicht, so dass man 3 aneinander kleben müsste. Siebdruckplatten lassen sich sehr schlecht verkleben (abfräsen der Oberschicht)! Hatte das so recherchiert und wurde von einer Firma so bestätigt!

Beste Grüße

Mathias


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. März 2021)

3 Platten? Was ist das für ein Spiegel?

Ich habe mal an einem Schlauchboot Z-Ray500 den Spiegel erneuert (keine 4 Jahre alt).
21mm Siebdruckplatte ca. 120x60 cm von EBAY, mit Porto unter 50 €, gab es dort bis 30mm Stärke.
Alter Spiegel war Schablone, Zu-/Ausschnitt vom Tischler.
Die Phenolharzbeschichtung wurde mit K40 angeschliffen und mit 1K-Polyurethanharz (G4) grundiert (incl. Bohrungen!).
Die PVC-Teile richtig gereinigt und mit Butanon (MEK) als Klebevorbereiter behandelt, dann mit 2K-PVC-Schlauchbootkleber (unter Druck) verklebt.
Zuletzt grau - wie gehabt - lackiert und Typenschild wieder angebaut.

Das war im Winter 2014/15. Hält bis heute und vor allem: nix von Moder zu merken (Feuchtemessgerät: ca. 8% ).


----------



## carp-freak (25. März 2021)

Hallo Mathias,
Hatte das so verstanden, dass die Führungsschienen bei dir noch intakt seien... Warum neu?
300€ erscheint mir ein wenig viel

Ein neues Boot ist natürlich auch was Feines!
Bei mir war halt der Anspruch, meins wieder zum laufen zu bekommen

Tulpe2 
Was meinst du mit richtig reinigen?


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. März 2021)

Alles was da "anbackt" von Spänen bis Klebereste mit Heizluftpistole und Spachtel/Schaber/Ziehklinge sauber gemacht, dann mit Schlauchbootreiniger und Wasser abgewaschen.
Zum Schluss alle Teile mit Bremsenreiniger entfettet. Sah zuletzt fast "wie neu" aus.
Hab damals leider keine Fotos gemacht.
Die Bastelei dauerte mit Trockenzeiten, Materialbeschaffung etc fast 8 Wochen (über Winter)


----------



## Mathias Munderloh (26. März 2021)

Moin Jonathan, moin Tulpe,
mein alter Spiegel ist 6cm dick! Marine Siebdruckplatten habe ich nur mit max. 21mm gefunden! Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich ja auch mit den Firmen gesprochen, die hier schon mehrfach genannt wurden. Die haben meine Recherchen auch bestätigt. Siebdruckplatten sind ja nicht besonders günstig! Kleben mehrerer Platten aufeinander, um auf die Spiegeldicke zu kommen ist aufgrund der Beschichtung der Siebdruckplatten auch nicht einfach! Da müsste man noch die Oberflächenschicht abtragen. 
Die Führungsschienen wollte ich erneuern, damit ich 2 Jahre später nicht wieder dabei muss! Man hätte vielleicht auch die Alten noch nutzen können. Eigentlich wollte ich auch, wegen der Nachhaltigkeit und der Herausforderung, das alte Boot wieder reparieren. Aber vor allem wollte ich, nichts von dieser Saison verpassen. Man kann zur Zeit ja eh wenig machen, da wollte ich zumindest mit meinem Boot angeln fahren können. Das alte Boot wollte ein Freund haben, der hat einen kleinen Motor! Das müsste eigentlich noch 1-2 Jahre gehen. Ich denke, dass ich mich im nächsten Winter, doch an den Spiegel rangetraut hätte! Hätte ja nix kaputt machen können. Dann hätte ich auch die alten Führungsschienen nutzen müssen. Hatte das Boot selber erst im November geschenkt bekommen, bin damit noch nicht gefahren und hatte somit noch keine richtige "Beziehung" dazu aufgebaut! Das wird mit dem Neuen ganz bestimmt ganz anders....

Beste Grüße und Petri

Mathias


----------

